# Platy Bully!



## Bangarang (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a 5 gal Fluval Chi on my desk at work. The tank has 2 Platies (A milk platy and a red wag platy) as well as an Otto. My problem is that the milk platy is (and has been) cornering and nipping at the red wag platy for a while now - no damage has been done to the red wag. 

The red wag will occasionally give it back to the milk platy, but for the most part, the milk platy is the aggressor, and keeps the red wag platy hiding in the plants...and even then it will occasionally go after the red wag. Today, the red wag seems particularly stressed and is sitting quite still in the plants. 

My water tests are fine, and I certainly don't think I'm overcrowding. Is this just a matter of an over aggressive platy? Do I have to remove it from the tank, or is there another strategy that would work? If the choice is to remove one fish, should I take out the aggressive one or the passive one?

Any help or advice would be appreciated!


----------



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

there might not be enough platies in the tank to dissipate the abuse of the white platy. Since they're schooling fish maybe just two would increase the aggression of one? I don't really know since i've never done much research on them.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

What are the sexes of the platys? It sounds like normal platy sexual activity in a very small tank, where the female has nowhere to go.
The male has a gonopodium, an anal fin shaped like a standard male sex organ, while the female has a crescent shaped anal fin.


----------

